
Gitlab makes CI easy - hardwaresofton
https://vadosware.io/post/zero-to-continuous-integrated-testing-a-haskell-project-with-gitlab/
======
hardwaresofton
Gitlab is so featureful it's insane to me that it doesn't get more press, so I
figured I'd create some. I don't work for Gitlab or anything but I certainly
love the tool they work on, and the attitudes they take towards lots of
things.

Here's a quick list of features that make me think you should be using Gitlab
at your org:

1\. Fully self-hostable, actually F/OSS

2\. Gitlab registry included for free

3\. Private repos free

4\. CI runners usable for free, integrated easily into your project

5\. Auto deploy
([https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/topics/autodevops/index.html](https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/topics/autodevops/index.html)),
where they're moving in the future is awesome as well, the whole of Auto
DevOps
([https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/topics/autodevops/index.html](https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/topics/autodevops/index.html))

6\. Issue boards (Gitlab had this first)

7\. Wiki included

8\. Repo metrics

9\. Cycle Analytics
([https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/cycle_analytics.html](https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/cycle_analytics.html))

Some of these things might also be in Github now, but I don't think they all
are just yet.

Here are the most common complaints about Gitlab:

1\. Slowness (this is normally because people use Gitlab.com and judge based
on that. It's absolutely a fact that Gitlab.com is not as fast as Github.com)

2\. Badly designed UI/navigation (they've just gone through a push to fix
these things, and I love the new interface)

3\. Doing too much (can't argue with this of course, but I don't particularly
care that something does a lot of things until it starts doing things I care
about really badly)

~~~
sytse
Thanks for the love! We're working on making GitLab.com faster and more
available, it is already a lot faster than a year ago, but still lots of work
to do.

